# Robar: NP3 and Roguard



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got two pistols back from Robar. First is a Springfield Compact Lightweight. The blue/black finish just plain wore off the aluminum frame, very soon after I bought the gun new. Looked awful. (Sorry, I should have taken "before" pictures.) So I had Robar do the bottom end of the gun in NP3.
Click on images to see larger versions.



The top end is the factory blue - Robar didn't do anything to that; just did the bottom end.



The next one is a Kimber Classic, that I bought from the widow of one of my good shooting buddies, who died at age 46 (aortic aneurism). When I bought it, the blue finish was trashed -- he had carried and shot it a lot. Robar re-did the whole gun in Roguard. The funny-looking appendage on the barrel is a muzzle cap/thread protector. I installed a Jarvis barrel, threaded for a suppressor.



I figured you'd want to see the gun with the suppressor, too. This is a Gemtech Blackside. I wrapped it with a piece of silicone cut from an oven-proof baking sheet (Target, $11 for 2). That keeps me from burning my hand when it gets hot -- and it gets hot. I attached the silicone with three strips of black electrical tape, that you can see in the picture, and then filled in the spaces with camouflage rifle tape that I had lying around. Very tacticool -- not only can you not hear it, you can't see it! :smt001



Bottom line: another attaboy for Robar.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Great looking pistols, I just had an XD45 Service model done in NP3, turned out very good as well. 
Curious as to how the NP3 and Roguard compare to hard chrome and Black T? 
I have a kimber ultra cdp II and a Les Baer Concept VII I'm wanting to get done.


----------

